# FL Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis a combination ofthe *House Rabbit Society* list for Rabbit Veterinarians in Florida (listed at: http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/vets.html and http://www.tampabayhrs.org/Recommended%20Vets.htm);the Petbunny listserver member recommendations at: http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_FL.html; the Association of Exotic Animal Veterinarians list at http://www.aemv.org; and Rabbits Only research and member recommendations. 

The listings are in order of *AREA CODE*.

(Please post updates including additions, deletions, recommendations and personal experiences in this thread).
*
*

* Lynn Holladay, D.V.M. *(HRS)
* All Creatures*
11212 Tamiami Trail North
* Naples, FL *34110
239-593-1232

* Dr. James Bogdansky* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Country Club Animal Hospital*
* Miami, FL*
(305) 663-3300
Recommended by: Dana Krempels
Comments: Dr. Bogdansky is very experienced in treating rabbits for many different ailments. He is thorough, compassionate, and well aware of all the do's and don'ts in rabbit medicine.
Submitted: 2/06

*Dr. Larry Bernstein *(HRS, PetBunny)
* Natural Holistic Care and Acupuncture*
751 N.E. 168th St.
* N. Miami Beach, FL* 33162
(305) 652-5372
http://www.naturalholistic.com
Recommended by: Dana Krempels
Comments: Now working out of his home and is pretty much strictly homeopathic and acupuncture.
Submitted: 9/03
*
Lorraine Karpinski, V.M.D.* (HRS)
Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist (Eyes)
6380 South Dixie Highway
* South Miami, FL* 33143
(305) 666-7387

* Marc Kramer, D.V.M.* (HRS)
Avian & Exotic Animal Medical Center
12125 S. Dixie Hwy.
* Miami, FL* 33156
(305) 234-2473
[email protected]

* Douglas Mader, D.V.M. *(HRS)
* Marathon Veterinary Hospital*
11187 Overseas Highway
* Marathon, FL *33050
(305) 743-7099

* Robert Pane, D.V.M.* (HRS)
* South Kendall Animal Hospital*
9501 SW 160th Street
* Miami, FL* 33176
(305) 238-2030

* Beth Ferris, DVM* (PetBunny)
* Debbie Butler, DVM *(PetBunny)
* Village Animal Hospital & Bird Clinic*
1340 Palm Bay Rd. NE
* Palm Bay, FL *32905
(321) 725-9770
Recommended by: Terri Tallman
Comments: I have personally had more experience with Dr Ferris. She is compassionate, intelligent and favors bunnies. She seems to speak bunny talk and makes their health a high priority. My experience with Dr Butler is that she is also a wonderful, caring person. I am very particular with my bunnies and would not take them anywhere else. Submitted: 12/03

* Sarah Guttery, DVM *(AEMV)
* Cocoa Veterinary Hospital *
2300 St. Road 524 Suite 108
* Cocoa, FL* 32922
Phone: 321-636-2230
Email: [email protected]

* Avian and Exotic Clinic *(HRS)
* School of Veterinary Medicine*
University of Florida at Gainesville
* Gainesville, FL* 

* Terry M. Curtis, DVM, MS, DACVB *(HRS)
* University of Florida Veterinary College *
(352) 392-4700 ext. 5275 
Dr. Curtis is one of two board certified veterinary behaviorists in Florida. These veterinarians first rule out medical problems, then seek solutions to behavior problems. Most rabbit behavior problems can be solved with a spay/neuter, bunny proofing and extra attention but sometimes expert help is needed.

* Patrick Gauvin, DVM *(AEMV)
* All Creatures Family Pet Center*
4145 NW 53 Ave., STE-C
* Gainesville, FL* 32653
Phone: 352-335-0041

* William Geiler, VMD* (AEMV)
* Eastside Veterinary Hospital*
1086 East Highway 50
* Clermont, FL* 34711
Phone: 352-394-6624
Fax: 352-394-8199 
Email: [email protected]

* Deborah Kemmerer, DVM *(AEMV)
* West End Animal Hospital*
15318 W. Newberry Road
* Newberry, FL* 32669
Phone: 352-472-7626
Email: [email protected]
* 
Dr. Mark Lowe DVM* (PetBunny)
* Midway Animal Hospital*
1635 S. Suncoast Blvd.
* Homosassa, FL* (352) 795-7110
Recommended by: Christina Smith
Comments: Hours: Monday - Friday 8 am to 6 pm (Emergencies Call (352) 795-7110). Located midway between Homosassa Springs & Crystal River on Hwy 19
Submitted: 9/02

* James Bogan, Jr., DVM* (AEMV)
* Banfield, The Pet Hospital of Waterford Lakes *
731 Alafaya Trail
* Orlando, FL *32828
(407) 736-0196
Email: [email protected]

* Orlando Diaz-Figueroa, DVM, MS TSA Partner* (AEMV) 
* Affiliated Veterinary Specialists - Avian/Exotics*
9905 South U.S. Hwy 17-92 
* Maitland, FL* 32751
Phone: 407-644-1287
Fax: 407-478-3893
http://www.avsspecialists.com

* Robert Hess, DVM* (AEMV)
* Winter Park Veterinary Hospital*
1601 Lee Road
* Winter Park, FL* 32789
Phone: 407-644-2676
Email: [email protected] 

* I. Arun, DVM* (AEMV)
1000 South Military Trail, Suite B
* West Palm Beach, FL* 33415
Phone: 561-439-7900
Email: [email protected]
* 
Dr. Heather Johnston , DVM* (AEMV)
* Native Palm Animal Hospital *
10076 Indiantown RD
* Jupiter Farms, FL* 33478
Phone: 561-747-9991
* 
Kristy Lund, DVM *(AEMV)
* Lund Animal Hospital*
11739 Acme Road
* Wellington, FL* 33414
Phone: 561-998-5863
Website: http://www.bocavet.com
Email: [email protected]

* Dr. Tate Posey* (HRS, AEMV, PetBunny)
Promenade Animal Hospital
9850 Alt. A1A Suite 507
* Palm Beach Gardens, FL*
(561) 627-8888
Recommended by: Kitty
Comments: When I brought Voodoo him, he was aware of several key things, NO fasting for bunnies (although I was instructed to fast him the night before the op by the office staff), uses isofluorine, aware of rabbit's pain sensitivity...Made sure I was feeding timothy hay...In all, I am very happy with the outcome of Voodoo's surgery.
Submitted: 2/02

* Vanessa Rolfe, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
* The Bird & Exotic Hospital, Inc.*
6147 Lake Worth Rd.
* Greenacres, FL* 33463
Phone: 561-964-2121
Fax: 561-649-7820
Email: [email protected]
Website:http://www.birdexoticvet.com

* April Romagnamo, Ph.D., D.V.M., A.V.B.P.* (HRS) 
* Scott Martin, M.S., D.V.M. *(HRS)
* Animal Health Clinic*
5500 Military Trail, Suite 40
* Jupiter, FL* 33458
(561) 799-7717
24-hour emergency phone: (561) 723-0025

* Natalia Temprano, DVM *(AEMV)
* Summit Blvd. Animal Hospital*
10308 Islander Drive
* Boca Raton, FL* 33498
Phone: 561-477-5851
Website: http://www.bestpetdoctor.com
Email:[email protected]

* Elizabeth Baird, DVM *(HRS)
* Country Oaks Animal Hospital and Kennel*
1412 Belcher Road
* Palm Harbor, Fl *34683
727-785-6524
[email protected]
* 
Michelle D. Falcon, DVM* (AEMV)
1501 A Belcher Rd. 
* Largo, FL *33773 

* Peter Helmer, D.V.M., Diplomate ABVP  Avian* (HRS)
* Michele Falcon, D.V.M *(HRS)
* Avian & Animal Hospital of Bardmoor *
11405 Starkey Road
* Largo, FL* 33773
(727) 398-1928

* James Hughes, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
* Hughes All Creatures Animal Clinic *
3438 East Lake Road, Suite 11
* Palm Harbor, FL* 34685
Phone: 727-785-0405
Email: [email protected]

* Rita Manarino, D.V.M.* (HRS)
* Steele Animal Hospital *
* Seminole, FL* 33708 
(727)398-7601 
"2001 SPCA of Pinellas County Veterinarian of the Year"

* Diane Perry, D.V.M.* (HRS)
916 Broadway
* Dunedin, FL* 34698
(727) 735-0500

* Debbie Roik *(HRS)
*Certified Veterinary Technician, Certified Canine & Equine Massage Therapist*
Cell Phone (727) 251-2747- no office, house calls only
Debbie provides rehabilitation and massage services to rabbits
Debbie is also licensed in Florida to work on humans (FL Massage Lic. #MA32801)
*
John Mann, D.V.M.* (ON SABBATICAL LEAVE as of January 2006) (HRS)
Port Salerno Animal Hospital
4515 S.E. Dixie Highway, Stuart
(772) 286-3833
* WARNING:* *Comment from RO Member lough59*: *I had a horrific experience with a vet (Dr. Billy Harper, at this same clinic) who assured me he was rabbit savvy, when clearly he was not!* He administered Oral Amoxicillinto my rabbit and continued to do so after I ordered him to discontinue it. When she developed severe diarrhea, he treated her again with the Amoxicillin. She languished for over 2 weeks then died in my arms on the way to the ER! The vet refuses to return my calls.
* WARNING: *Comment from H.A.R.E (HRS): DO NOT ACCEPT THE SERVICES OF ANY VETERINARIAN AT THIS HOSPITAL, *OTHER THAN DR. MANN*, FOR YOUR RABBIT. WE KNOW OF AT LEAST ONE CASE IN WHICH ONE OF THEIR VETS--WHO CLAIMED TO BE EXPERIENCED WITH RABBITS--*PRESCRIBED ORAL AMOXYCILLIN, RESULTING IN THE DEATH OF THE RABBIT.*

* Gary Barsch, DVM* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Donna Craig, D.V.M.* (HRS)
* Barsch Animal Hospital*
9999 Plantation Boulevard
* Tampa, FL* 33624
(813) 962-7117
FAX: (813) 962-0556
Recommended by: Robert Bonanno
Comments: Patients are all my bunnies/and my ex dog Fluffy and my rainbow bridge gerbil Speedy (he was almost 4 when he died)! He...saved Preston's life TWICE when (Preston) was a baby...(helped Preston, Willy and Emilio survive) a bout of coccidia...He was willing to use a controversial drug (Chloramphenicol) to eradicate Bordetella Bronquiseptica...(Preston) made a dramatic improvement in 3 days! He's alive today because of Barsch. He (also) saved Lilly...(when) she had endometriosis...He uses Iso, and is willing to do whatever to save a bunny. He kisses them when they come in,too...and they all seem to like him -- isn't that weird?
Submitted: 5/99

* Kathleen Barrie, D.V.M., Diplomate ACVO (opthamology)* (HRS)
* Florida Veterinary Specialists*
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
* Tampa, FL *33614
(813) 933-8944

* David Danielson, D.V.M. *(HRS)
* Peter Saleh, D.V.M *(HRS)
* Ehrlich Animal Hospital *
8009 Gunn Highway 
* Tampa, FL *33626 
(813) 920-0566

* Catherine Deptula, DVM* (AEMV)
433 Kensington Lake Circle
* Brandon, FL* 33511
Phone: 813-766-5342

* Clarence Dunning, DVM *(HRS)
* Medicine Man Veterinary Service*
P.O. Box 2848
* Riverview, FL* 33568
Phone: 813-220-9700
Email: [email protected]

* Laurie Gray, D.V.M.* (HRS)
* Veterinary Medical Clinic*
4241 Henderson Blvd.
* Tampa, FL *33629
(813) 289-4086
http://www.vmctampa.com

*Jarrod Lazarus , DVM* (AEMV)*
Tampa, Fl *
Email: [email protected] 

* Teresa Lightfoot, DVM *(HRS, AEMV)
* Florida Veterinary Specialists*
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
* Tampa, FL* 33614
Phone: 813-933-8944
Website: http://www.exoticveterinaryseminars.com 
Email: [email protected]

* Brian Novak, DVM *(HRS, AEMV)
* Amy Dilger, D.V.M* (HRS)
* Boyette Animal Hospital*
10931 Boyette Road
* Riverview, FL *33569
Phone: 813-671-3400
Email: [email protected]
Dr. Dilger completed an internship with Dr. Teresa Lightfoot.
Dr. Novak is President of the Hillsborough County Veterinary Medical Society.

* Dr. Readdy* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Dr. Topor* (HRS, PetBunny)
* Livingston Animal and Avian Hospital*
15104 Livingston Avenue
* Lutz, FL* 33559
(813) 979-1955
Recommended by: Robert Bonanno
Comments: They see rabbits for the Tampa Bay HRS, and they see *all* of the Bunniesareus bunnies (my babies ;-)). They operated on Bundles and did it efficiently, at a very reasonable price. They are caring for Wee Willy Wonka['s] severe bladder sludge. I'm impressed by their [commitment]. They are wonderful vets, very compassionate women...and the bunnies love them.
Submitted: 10/02

* Michele Stengard, D.V.M., Diplomate ACVO (opthamology)* (HRS)
* Florida Veterinary Specialists*
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
* Tampa, FL* 33614
(813) 933-8944

* Margaret Wissman, DVM* (HRS)
6118 Angus Valley Drive
* Wesley Chapel, FL* 33544
(813) 973-3044

*Dr. Kevin Brumfield *(PetBunny)
* Northwood Animal Hospital*
1881 N. Martin Luther King Jr Blvd
* Tallahassee, FL* 32303
(850) 385-8181
Recommended by: Wendy Jones
Comments: We have 3 vets, Dr. B being the exotic and bun vet, and we are a 24/7 emergency facility.
Submitted: 5/02

* Scott D. McLelland, D.V.M* (HRS)
* Animal Care Center*
8905 Front Beach Road
* Panama City Beach, FL* 32407
(850) 235-2877
*RO MEMBER NOTE*:I think he moved to INDIANA

* Nola Gedeon, DVM* (AEMV)
* Marcum Road Animal Hospital*
131 Marcum Road
* Lakeland, FL* 33809
Phone: 863-858-1718
[email protected]

* Glenda Wiechman, DVM *(AEMV)
* Hendricks Avenue Pet Clinic*
* Jacksonville, FL *32244

* Jack Landess, D.V.M.* (HRS) 
* Nokomis Veterinary Clinic *
405 West Albee Road 
* Nokomis, FL* 34275 
(941)484-2485

* Dr. Howard Small *(HRS)
* River Forest Animal Hospital *
4937 S. Tamiami Trail 
* Sarasota, FL *34231 
941-924-2212 
http://www.RiverForestAnimalHospital.com

* Denise Vondrasek, D.V.M.* (HRS)
* DeSoto Animal Clinic*
2910 Manatee Avenue West
* Bradenton, FL *34205
(941) 748-2637

Broward Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital (PetBunny)
611 NW 31st Avenue
* Pompano Beach, FL* 33069
(954) 968-7171
Fax: (954) 968-8414
Recommended by: Dana Krempels
Comments: Studied with Jeff Jenkins. Willing to consult over the phone and try new medical techniques, expert in wounds. Compassionate, loves bunnies.
Submitted: 4/03

*Susan Carastro, D.V.M. *(HRS)
Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist
* Animal Eye Specialty Clinic*
372 S Powerline Rd.
* Deerfiled, FL* 33442
(954) 421-5099

* Susan Kelleher, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
* Broward Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic*
611 NW 31st Avenue
* Pompano Beach, FL* 33069
Phone: 954-968-7171
Email: [email protected]

*Christina Pellicane, D.V.M.* (HRS)
(Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist - Eyes) 
* Sawgrass Veterinary Referral Association*
10441 Orange Drive
* Davie, Fl* 33328

* Greg Rupp, DVM *(HRS, AEMV)
* Extra Care Animal Hospital*
950 S Flamingo Road
* Davie, Florida* 33325
Phone: 954-370-0203
Fax: 954-370-3361


----------



## Metal_maiden (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that Markham Woods Animal Hospital inLongwood, Fl is rabbit friendly. I brought Marek there when we movedhere for a checkup.


----------



## Judie (Apr 7, 2006)

[align=left]Thank you for the Longwood Fl info for vets!
Is this place on Markham Woods Rd or another?
It would be ideal for me, since I live in Lake Mary,
Warmly,
Judie
[/align]


----------



## Metal_maiden (Apr 8, 2006)

No, the address isMarkham Woods Animal Hospital1645 EE Williamson RoadLongwood Fl 32779


----------



## lough59 (Aug 1, 2006)

I had a horrific experience with a vet who assured me he was rabbit savvy, when clearly he was not!

He administered Oral Amoxicillinto my rabbit and continued to do so after I ordered him to discontinue it. When she developed severe diarrhea, he treated her again with the Amoxicillin. She languished for over 2 weeks then died in my arms on the way to the ER! The vet refuses to return my calls.

BE AWARE OF:

DR. BILLY E. HARPER

PORT SALERNO ANIMAL HOSPITAL

4515 SE DIXIE HIGHWAY

STUART, FL 34997

(772)286-3833

Always check with your state's board of licensing of businesses and professionals to review a vets license status. It will show if there are previous complaints against him and you can also file a complaint there. I found this out too late!



[line]


*Noted in the listing*


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2006)

_*The following list is courtesy of H.A.R.E. (HouseRabbit Adoption, Rescue and Education):*_


http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/vets/






[align=left]*SOUTHERN FLORIDA ~ CENTRAL and NORTHERN FLORIDA*[/align]



*Broward County*

*Susan Kelleher, D.V.M*
Broward Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital
611 NW 31st Avenue
Pompano Beach, FL 33069
(954) 968-7171

*Greg Rupp, D.V.M.*
Extra Care Animal Hospital
950 S Flamingo Road
Davie, Florida 33325
(954) 370-0203 


*Broward County - Specialists*

*Susan Carastro, D.V.M.*
*Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist*
Animal Eye Specialty Clinic
372 S Powerline Rd.
Deerfiled, FL 33442
(954) 421-5099 

*Christina Pellicane, D.V.M. *(HARE)
*(Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist - Eyes) *
Sawgrass Veterinary Referral Association
10441 Orange Drive
Davie Fl 33328


*Miami-Dade County*

*James Bogdansky, D.V.M.*
12125 S. Dixie Hwy.
Miami, FL 33156
(305) 234-2473
Natural Holistic Care and Acupuncture
751 N.E. 168 Street
North Miami Beach, FL 33162-2427
By appointment only: (305) 652-5372 or via email 

*Marc Kramer, D.V.M.
*Avian & Exotic Animal Medical Center
12125 S. Dixie Hwy.
Miami, FL 33156
(305) 234-2473
[email protected]


*Robert Pane, D.V.M.
*South Kendall Animal Hospital
9501 SW 160th Street
Miami, FL 33176
(305) 238-2030



*Miami-Dade County - Specialists*


*Larry Bernstein, V.M.D., C.V.A, C.V.H*
Natural Holistic Care and Acupuncture
751 N.E. 168 Street
North Miami Beach, FL 33162-2427
By appointment only: (305) 652-5372
email: [email protected]


*Lorraine Karpinski, V.M.D.*
*Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist (Eyes)*
6380 South Dixie Highway
South Miami, FL 33143
(305) 666-7387 


*Martin County*


*John Mann, D.V.M. *(ON SABBATICAL LEAVE as of January 2006) (HARE)
Port Salerno Animal Hospital
4515 S.E. Dixie Highway, Stuart
(772) 286-3833
*WARNING*: Comment from RO Member *lough59*_: __I had a horrific experience with a vet (*Dr. Billy Harper*, at this same clinic) who assured me he was rabbit savvy, when clearly he was not! He administered Oral Amoxicillinto my rabbit and continued to do so after I ordered him to discontinue it. When she developed severe diarrhea, he treated her again with the Amoxicillin. She languished for over 2 weeks then died in my arms on the way to the ER! The vet refuses to return my calls.
_

*Monroe County*

*Douglas Mader, D.V.M.
*Marathon Veterinary Hospital
11187 Overseas Highway
Marathon, FL 33050
(305) 743-7099


*Palm Beach County*


*Tate Posey, D.V.M.
*Promenade Animal Hospital
9850 Alternate A1A Suite 507
Palm Beach Gardens, Florida 33410
(561) 627-8888 

*Vanessa Rolfe, D.V.M.*
The Bird and Exotic Hospital, Inc.
6147 Lake Worth Road
Greenacres. FL 33463
(561) 964-2121
http://www.birdexoticvet.com


*April Romagnamo, Ph.D., D.V.M., A.V.B.P. *(HARE)
*Scott Martin, M.S., D.V.M. *(HARE)
Animal Health Clinic
5500 Military Trail, Suite 40
Jupiter, FL 33458
(561) 799-7717
24-hour emergency phone: (561) 723-0025


ALSO: Avian and Exotic Clinic (HARE)
School of Veterinary Medicine
University of Florida at Gainesville
Gainesville, FL


*NORTHERN AND CENTRAL FLORIDA*

Courtesy of the Tampa Bay House Rabbit Society 

Veterinarians marked with a ## are highly recommended. All vets on this list regularly see rabbits

http://www.tampabayhrs.org/Recommended%20Vets.htm


*North Pinellas County*

##James Hughes, D.V.M.
Hughes All Creatures Animal Clinic
#11 3438 East Lake Road (corner of East Lake and Tampa Rd)
Palm Harbor, FL 34685
(727) 785-0405
Special interests include dentistry and dermatology. Dr. Hughes recently had an article published in Exotic DVM.


Diane Perry, D.V.M.
916 Broadway
Dunedin, FL 34698
(727) 735-0500


Elizabeth Baird, DVM
Country Oaks Animal Hospital and Kennel
1412 Belcher Road
Palm Harbor, Fl 34683
727-785-6524
[email protected]


*South Pinellas County*


##Peter Helmer, D.V.M., Diplomate ABVP - Avian
Michele Falcon, D.V.M
Avian & Animal Hospital of Bardmoor 
11405 Starkey Road
Largo, FL 33773
(727) 398-1928


##Rita Manarino, D.V.M. 
Steele Animal Hospital 
Seminole, FL 33708 
(727)398-7601 
"2001 SPCA of Pinellas County Veterinarian of the Year"


*Hillsborough County*


Gary Barsch, D.V.M. 
##Donna Craig, D.V.M.
Barsch Animal Clinic
9999 Plantation Boulevard
Tampa, FL 33624
(813) 962-7117


David Danielson, D.V.M. 
Peter Saleh, D.V.M
Ehrlich Animal Hospital 
8009 Gunn Highway 
Tampa, FL 33626 
(813) 920-0566 


##Laurie Gray, D.V.M. 
Veterinary Medical Clinic
4241 Henderson Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33629
(813) 289-4086
http://www.vmctampa.com


##Amy Dilger, D.V.M
##Brian Novak, D.V.M. 
10931 Boyette Road 
Riverview, FL 33569 
(813)-671-3400 
Dr. Dilger completed an internship with Dr. Teresa Lightfoot.
Dr. Novak is President of the Hillsborough County Veterinary Medical Society.


##Terri Readdy, D.V.M.
Suzanne Topor, D.V.M, Diplomate ABVP - Avian
Livingston Animal & Avian Hospital 
15104 Livingston Avenue 
Lutz, FL 33549 
(813) 979-1955


*Pasco County*


##Margaret Wissman, DVM
6118 Angus Valley Drive
Wesley Chapel, FL 33544
(813) 973-3044



*Panhandle*

Scott D. McLelland, D.V.M
Animal Care Center
8905 Front Beach Road
Panama City Beach, FL 32407
(850) 235-2877
*RO MEMBER NOTE*:I think he moved to INDIANA



*Sarasota/Bradenton*

##Jack Landess, D.V.M. 
Nokomis Veterinary Clinic 
405 West Albee Road 
Nokomis, FL 34275 
(941)484-2485 

Denise Vondrasek, D.V.M.
DeSoto Animal Clinic
2910 Manatee Avenue West
Bradenton, FL 34205
(941) 748-2637

Dr. Howard Small 
River Forest Animal Hospital 
4937 S. Tamiami Trail 
Sarasota, FL 34231 
941-924-2212 
http://www.RiverForestAnimalHospital.com


*Naples*

Lynn Holladay, D.V.M.
All Creatures
11212 Tamiami Trail North
Naples, FL 34110
239-593-1232


*Specialists*

*Note: all of the specialists below practice at Florida Veterinary Specialists, a referral-only practice.*


##Teresa Lightfoot, D.V.M., Diplomate ABVP - Avian
Florida Veterinary Specialists
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33614
813-933-8944 

##Kathleen Barrie, D.V.M., Diplomate ACVO (opthamology)
Florida Veterinary Specialists
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33614
(813) 933-8944

##Michele Stengard, D.V.M., Diplomate ACVO (opthamology)
Florida Veterinary Specialists
3000 Busch Lake Blvd.
Tampa, FL 33614
(813) 933-8944


Debbie Roik, Certified Veterinary Technician, Certified Canine & Equine Massage Therapist
Cell Phone (727) 251-2747- no office, house calls only
Debbie provides rehabilitation and massage services to rabbits
Debbie is also licensed in Florida to work on humans (FL Massage Lic. #MA32801)


Terry M. Curtis, DVM, MS, DACVB 

University of Florida Veterinary College (352) 392-4700 ext. 5275 
Dr. Curtis is one of two board certified veterinary behaviorists in Florida. These veterinarians first rule out medical problems, then seek solutions to behavior problems. Most rabbit behavior problems can be solved with a spay/neuter, bunny proofing and extra attention but sometimes expert help is needed.


*Compounding Pharmacies*

_Ask your vet about using a compounding pharmacist to help make your rabbit's medicine tast better._


Carrolwood Pharmacy
10205 Lake Carrol Way
Tampa, FL 33618
813-961-8798
http://www.carrolwoodpharmacy.com


Westchase Compounding Pharmacy
11669 Countryway Blvd
Tampa, FL 33626
813-925-8200
http://www.westchasecompounding.com


*This list was last updated (by Tampa Bay HRS) 08/13/05*




[line]


*Added:thanks:*


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 31, 2006)

I recently took Snoopy to:



Elizabeth Baird, DVM
Country Oaks Animal Hospital and Kennel
1412 Belcher Road
Palm Harbor, Fl 34683
727-785-6524
[email protected]


A+++++ She is great, acutally she gave me like a 20page handout with all kinds of great information!!!


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 19, 2006)

DELETE PLEASE


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Feb 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Dr. Katz at Stuart Animal Hospital or All Creatures Animal Hospital in Stuart?


----------



## Matsuro (Mar 5, 2007)

Bay Moorings Animal Hospital-South Pinellas County, FL
 3695 50th Avenue South
St. Petersburg, FL 33711 *Phone: (727) 867 - 0118*
A Complete Health Care VeterinaryFacility for Dogs, Cats, Birds and Exotics
Dr. MacCullough-exotics, rabbits, etc.
Dr. Guedron, spent his career helping small animals and helping the USDA in regulatory issues.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't live in FL, but I do have alist of them, though I can't promise the prices or skill of these vets,but I figured it might be something for some of you to look into. Ifany of the vets have been added already, feel free to delete mylisting. I have at least 8 pages of vet listing and I can't stop toread to see if they have all been listed. Sorry for any inconvenience.

In Florida...

In COCONUT GROVE : Micheal Marmesh, DVM, Coconut Grove Animal Clinic, 3200 Grand Ave., (305) 488-2123.

In DADE COUNTY : Larry Bernstein, VMD, CVA, CVH, Holistic Care And Acupuncture. By Appointment Only. (305) 652-5372.

In DUNEDIN : Diane Perry, DVM, 916 Broadway, 34698. (727) 735-0500.

In JACKSONVILLE : Dr. Rhoda Stevenson, DVM, Dr. Kwight, Dr.Stevenson, Exotic Bird Hospita, Inc., 10550-12 St. Augustine Rd.,32257-8650. (904) 268-0204.

In JUPITER : Nancy Mettee, DVM, Harmony Animal Hospital, 1401 W. Indiantown Rd. 33458. (561) 746-5501.

List to be continued, I have to go handle some problems....
&lt;3, RaE


----------



## Flopsy (May 16, 2008)

*"Flopsy wrote:*

Northside Animal Clinic

Jason W. Cash
Telephone: (863)858-6044

Address:
4830 Hwy. 98 North
Lakeland, FL 33809"

Had ordered Flopsy to take* AMOXYCILLIN* orally, he died 4 weeks later. I fully believe that death was due to amoxycillin. Then when my other rabbit had an leg abcess again tried to push the *ORAL AMOXYCILLIN* even after I showed him my rabbit books where it says "DO NOT USE ORALLY"... never went back.

Vet has suspended practice on rabbits.


----------



## Southflbuns (Jun 2, 2008)

*All Pets Veterinary Hospital*
 dir=ltr3188 SW Martin Downs Blvd
dir=ltrPalm City, FL 34990
(772) 287-5777â:bunnydance:Super with rabbits gps and ALL other exotics![size=-1]
[/size]


----------



## Isaacsdad (Jul 23, 2008)

In the Daytona Beach/Port Orange area we use Dr Alicia Emerson @ Ravenwood Veterinary Clinic, 4540 Clyde Morris Blvd. Port Orange 788-1550.


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 5, 2009)

Dr. Christopher Thompson
Thompson Animal Hospital
6615 S. Florida Ave.
Lakeland, Florida, 33813
(863) 648-4886

http://www.thompsonanimalclinic.com/


----------



## dheditor (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr. Ferris, who was recommended above, has moved to Coastal Animal Wellness Center in Rockledge.

Dr. Ferris
Coastal Animal Wellness Center
Rockledge, FL 32955
(321) 632-3800
http://www.coastalanimalhospitalrockledge.com/

I saw her with my bunny today, and she and the entire staff were very knowledgeable about rabbits. I will continue to go to her for my bunny's care.


----------



## DC (Aug 7, 2011)

Does any one know of a vet in Ormond Beach florida or surrounding areas such as Daytona beach Or Port orange? Thanks.


----------



## MeChow (Jul 25, 2012)

************ ADDRESS CHANGE ************

*She is now in Deerfield Beach...

Susan Kelleher, DVM (HRS, AEMV)
Broward Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic
1101 S. Powerline Road, Suite 108
Deerfield Beach, FL 33442
Phone: 954-968-7171


----------



## Tam O Ham (Nov 18, 2012)

*Ft. Myers/Cape Coral area* (though I travel all the way from Alva for him)

Dr. McKelvie
_2015 Del Prado S.
Cape Coral, Fl 33990_
(239) 574-2868

Cannot recommend him or the rest of the staff highly enough. Even the ladies that answer the phone are highly knowledgeable. He handles all exotic animals. Beyond my rabbit, I've brought in hamsters for surgery, my friend won't bring their ferrets anywhere else and they were trimming wombat toenails when I went in for an emergency once. Compassionate and very detail oriented vet staff.


----------



## delilah_bun (Aug 1, 2015)

Any recommendations for a vet in tallahassee? I need to spay my bunny.


----------



## BunnyMommaDrea (Aug 11, 2021)

I haven't checked to see if the vet posted in 2012 by Tam O Ham is still in business and doing bunnies "I'll call later today if I get a chance" ... however I did call yesterday to Blue Pearl Vet on the way to take my mom for her cancer treatment and they don't cater to buns but they did give me the name of a vet who does do buns who apparently not but maybe 30 minutes from me here in Fort Myers, Florida (239) Area code as follows:

*Medlin Exotic Animal Medical Services (MEAMS)
Dr. Scott Medlin*
14361 Metropolis Ave, #2
Fort Myers, FL 33912
Phone: (239) 989-8860

Avian, Reptile and Bunny Vet | Exotic Vet Fort Myers

Hours: 
9AM - 6PM Monday - Friday

He serves FORT MYERS, FL - LEE, CHARLOTTE, AND COLLIER COUNTIES.

He has quite a bit of experience with many bunnies including but not limited to spaying and neutering.

Its $69.99 for the office visit and mandatory initial exam to check him out and be sure he is okay, good for procedure and all that and the surgery for a male bun is $179.99 I think is what she said, so basically I am looking at $250. My husband is preparing for a very serious neck surgery where he will be down for several weeks and when he is done with the recovery time I may very will be making an appointment (seen by appointment only) for Peanut if not before. I will for sure come back and give an update of how things go if that is the case and I use this vet.

Additionally Dr. Medlin has a care sheet he wrote and posted on his site that I found very informative and if he is as good with bunnies as I have been reading he is then perhaps there is lots of tidbits of info that any new bunny owners here could learn from. The dos and don't of owning a bunny.
the link directly to that care sheet is: https://www.meams.vet/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Rabbit-Care-Sheet-MEAMS.pdf


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2021)

@BunnyMommaDrea , Please keep us posted. The costs above were in the ballpark of our experienced DVM clinic.

Best wishes for successful surgery for your husband. I understand the care and time involved with all medical priorities in our families. 

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue might be able to make suggestions (even if they are further away).


----------

